# Textfeldeingabe in Link einfügen...



## the snake (20. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe einen Accound bei RapidFTP.de und möchte einen Link auf meine Homepage, die auf einem Server von 1und1 läuft machen. 
Die Links zum Server von RapidFTP sind wie folgt aufgebaut:
ftp://Benutzername:Passwort@rapidftp.de/Datei.zip
Nun möchte ich nicht, dass die User im Adressenfeld des Browsers ihre Daten angeben, sondern in ein Login Formular mit zwei Textfeldern, eins für das Passwort und eins für den Usernamen. Ich habe auf einer anderen (HTML) Seite schonmal so ein System gesehen; dort musste man den Namen und Passwort eingeben, und man gelngte zu einer *.html Datei, dessen Name sich aus diesen Angaben zusammen setzte.

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie das geht?


----------



## DrOverflow (20. Juli 2004)

Ich hoffe, dass hab ich nicht schon wieder falsch verstanden...

Du willst 2 Eingabefelder, und nach Eingabe und Bestätigung soll der User auf seine Seite verlinkt werden; und zwar auf "http://irgendwas/Username:Kennwort.htm"?!

Wenn ich mich da täuschen sollte, bitte ich um Korrektur,  

lg D;-]c


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Juli 2004)

Mit HTML alleine gehts nicht.

Du kannst bspw. diese Eingabefelder in ein Formular packen, dessen action die entsprechende Adresse ist.

Beim Senden des Formulars änderst du dessen action per Javascript anhand der eingegebenen Daten um....
	
	
	



```
<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function login(objForm)
{
strLogin='ftp://'+objForm.user.value+':'+objForm.pass.value+'@';
objForm.action=objForm.action.replace(/ftp:\/\//,strLogin.replace(/\s/g,''));
return true;
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
<form action="ftp://rapidftp.de/Datei.zip"onsubmit="return login(this)"method="post">
<input type="text"name="user"value="benutzername">
<input type="password"name="pass"value="passwort">
<input type="submit">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

@Dr.Overflow
es scheint so, als möchte er das Login auf einem FTP-Server erreichen, ohne diese hässliche Eingabebox zu benötigen


----------



## the snake (20. Juli 2004)

> @Dr.Overflow
> es scheint so, als möchte er das Login auf einem FTP-Server erreichen, ohne diese hässliche Eingabebox zu benötigen


Nicht ganz: bei RapidFTP geht das nur über diese Weise mit der Adresse.

Und vielen Dank; das funktioniert!


----------

